# My scrubbie pattern



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

2 yards of NETTING, not tulle (that is too soft). I carefully fold the netting and use a rotary cutter to cut the strips 1 and 1/4 inches wide. I knot them together, make a ball and start crocheting with a G crochet hook. 2 yards of netting should make 4 or 5 scrubbies.

Ch 5, join to form a ring. 

Round 1: Ch 3, 4 dc in ring. Take hook out of 4th dc & insert into top of chain 3, then back into loop of 4th dc. Pull together,with slip st. ( PopCorn st. Made), Chain 3, 5 dc in ring, make popcorn. *ch 3, 5 dc in ring make popcorn,*repeat* to * 3 more times. 5 PopCorns made. Join in top of beginning ch 3. 

Round 2: Sl st into center of popcorn, ch 3 & 2dc in center of popcorn, *ch 2, 5 dc (popcorn) in chain 3 space. Ch 2, 3 dc in center of popcorn*, repeat from * to * ch 2 and join to beginning ch 3 with slip st. (5 popcorns & 5 dc groups.

Slip st or sc around. 

You can make 2 rounds with popcorns and slip stitch them together or you could make a plain one by doing the chain 5 & join to form a ring. Ch 3 and dc into ring about 18 dc's. Slip st in top ch 3 and chain 3 for the second round. Dc around 35 times. slip st in beg. ch 3. 
You can slip stitch this together with one popcorn round together. 

I like to do one side with popcorn and the other plain. 

I hope you all can understand these instructions. I have been making these for so long, I don't have any written directions, so of course I have tried to make this as simple as possible. Pm me if you have any questions. Happy scrubbing. =:0)


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Is there a picture somewhere?


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern Jankula


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for pattern as I don't knot the fabric as just cut almost to the end then turn and cut other direction. I don't like all those knots so found this way of keeping the fabric together then ball into a large ball.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you so much!
I made a couple of scrubbies up for my son-in-law using fishing line. He loves them! But it would be nice to knit up the real deal!


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, no I don't have a picture, sorry. Janet


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

You are very welcome. Janet


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, I find it too hard to do that with netting. The knotts are hidden inside the scrubbie and make it even better for scrubbing. Janet


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

These scrubbies are great! Thanks so much for sharing the directions with us.


----------



## cook (Aug 28, 2011)

I have made scrubbies with just the nylon netting and it makes my hands sore. I really love these scrubbies and I've even just cut netting into squares about 6" and layered them and on the sewing machine stitched them back and forth while rotating the square. These are fast and work very well, but I tried something else this week. I used the peaches and cream or sugar and cream thread and cast on sts with size nine needles to equal about 4" and just knitted in garter st while holding the 1" strips of netting with the tread till I had 4" again and bound off with just the thread to finsh. I though the cast on and bind off would be easier than holding the thread and netting together. I also tied the netting together and knitted the ends in as much as I could then trimed the ends a little closer the the work. I don't think this would need to be done, but that is what I did. Hope you will try these and see how you like them. Easier on the hands. cook


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

DollieD said:


> Thank you so much!
> I made a couple of scrubbies up for my son-in-law using fishing line. He loves them! But it would be nice to knit up the real deal!


Fishing line! That sounds fun.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

cook said:


> I have made scrubbies with just the nylon netting and it makes my hands sore. I really love these scrubbies and I've even just cut netting into squares about 6" and layered them and on the sewing machine stitched them back and forth while rotating the square. These are fast and work very well, but I tried something else this week. I used the peaches and cream or sugar and cream thread and cast on sts with size nine needles to equal about 4" and just knitted in garter st while holding the 1" strips of netting with the tread till I had 4" again and bound off with just the thread to finsh. I though the cast on and bind off would be easier than holding the thread and netting together. I also tied the netting together and knitted the ends in as much as I could then trimed the ends a little closer the the work. I don't think this would need to be done, but that is what I did. Hope you will try these and see how you like them. Easier on the hands. cook


More good ideas for scrubbies. Many thanks!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi and thanks so much for your pattern.


----------



## granyydragon (May 25, 2011)

Has anyone knit with the netting. I do not Crochet only knit and was thinking of doing some Scrubbies?


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, yes I did knit some scrubbies with the nylon netting. I is a little rough on your hands but I guess I am an old girl with hard hands the nylon doesn't bother them. lol lol. If I find the pattern, I'll post it later. Have a great day. Janet


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

I love making and using these on my dishes. I cant wait to try your pattern. The last one I made was your basic tunisian stitch...It made a really nice/thick scrubber. I love it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I too would love to knit scrubbies. Could you please send the pattern to me? Thanks a Million, Jane


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Jane, I don't have the pattern right now but I found the following web site that has a lot of knitted patterns for scrubbies. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=knit scrubbies

I am getting ready to go to Spain on Friday so life is a bit of a mess right now so I hope this will help. Have a great holiday weekend. Janet


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I will try to make some soon.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the ideas


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I am going to give yours a try. I used the instructions at 



 I like the way it turned out. After I make one using your pattern, I will post a photo of the two together. Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

granyydragon said:


> Has anyone knit with the netting. I do not Crochet only knit and was thinking of doing some Scrubbies?


Yes, I used the nylon netting. It took a little getting used to, but it got to be fun after I got going. I liked the finished product and the folks I shared them with are happy.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Thank you so much!
> I made a couple of scrubbies up for my son-in-law using fishing line. He loves them! But it would be nice to knit up the real deal!


If you have a photo of these I'd like to see how they turned out. Would you post a photo, please? Thanks.


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

jankula said:


> I knot them together, make a ball and start crocheting with a G crochet hook.


I don't understand this part...where do u knot them, at the end or in the middle, is it one long strip after knotting, then make a ball like winding yarn? confused, then where do u or how do u start crocheting on the ball of net...been crocheting for 40 plus yrs, never made one of these, sorry for being a pain and confused, but really want to understand and give it a try...

Thank you for your patience
Cynthia
Edit to add: Oh I think I got it and understand, do u use the net to crochet with instead of yarn?


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

hi, when you are finished cutting your strips 1" to 1 1/4" wide, you then tie each strip (end of one to the start of another) to make a long strip then start to roll it in a ball. I tie about 4 or 5 then start rolling into a ball. I hope this helps you. They are fun to make but a little hard on your fingers. J


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Knitnewbie said:


> granyydragon said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone knit with the netting. I do not Crochet only knit and was thinking of doing some Scrubbies?
> ...


Here's a photo of the finished scrubbie following the YouTube instructions [there are 3 parts to this video. I've only listed Part 1 here.]


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

I FIND sCRUBBIES HARD WORK TO DO, I CROCHET THEM, BUT THEY'RE WORTH THE EFFORT, DONT TAKE LONG TO DO, AND MY FRIENDS, RELETIVES LOVE THEM! ALONG WITH MY DISHCLOTHS. sorry, i was on 'caps' ! didnt mean to shout!


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

Just made two, with cotton and Jute,[thick string from the garden shed!] crocheting 2 strands together, its a bit hard, slow going, but suppose it took less than half an hour, they look great, a lot of scrubbing power in them!
i'll be giving them with one of my dishcloths for xmas pressies.


----------

